# freebsd-update -r 13.1-RC3 upgrade, repeatedly



## grahamperrin@ (Apr 16, 2022)

`13.0-RELEASE-p11`.

A first run of `freebsd-update -r 13.1-RC3 upgrade` in a virtual machine was spoilt for me, at the end, by vi. 

Next, I set a less annoying `$EDITOR`.

Now: if I simply re-run the command, might it work as expected? Or should I empty some directories before the re-run?


----------

